# Yep, that's it..he's traumatized!!



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, all the kids were asleep so I decided I was going to clean out some boxes that I found unpacked from YEARS ago.

I found dh's demon mask (it is really scary looking!)from a Halloween party back in 1995. I decided to put it on and go show my dh for some good laughs and "remember what we did with no kids around...." kind of thing.

ALL the kids were sleeping. SO, I go walking into the hallway with a black robe on and the freaky mask from hell--and my 5 yo ds comes walking out of the bathroom and sees me!! (i didn't know he was up using the potty!)









So any way I think he is traumatized for life. I have NEVER heard one of my kids scream like that before!!









To make it worse I try to tell him to come back (voice muffled under the mask) and go chasing after him to try and show him that it's mom under the mask. YA THINK I WOULD HAVE TOOK OFF THE MASK FIRST!!









After I took off the costume and he saw it was me...he started giggling...."oh, it's you mom--don't do that again---K?."

Hey--no prob kiddo.









I showed him the mask so he could see that it was fake--and he seemed okay..but my goodness...my poor little man.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Awwwwwwwwwww! Poor little guy.


----------



## Night Owl (Mar 31, 2003)

Yikes! That would be scary for a little one. Sounds though like he is none the worse for the wear.









And OT, but I don't feel so bad now. DS and I spent several minutes last night shredding cancelled checks from 1996. I also found paycheck stubs from when I worked at McDonald's in 1991.

Good to know I'm not the only packrat around. :LOL


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Tamera, that is toooooooo funny!







:


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm sorry, is it terrible that your post made me crack up?

I feel for you, but the image is just too funny. Especially the part about you chasing him down the hall with the mask still on.








:


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I shouldn't laugh, but :LOL


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

I too shouldnt laugh but man its hilarous...







:


----------



## wemberly (Jun 26, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm also sorry that I have to







:. That poor little boy!







: And poor mamma!







:


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Night Owl_
*

And OT, but I don't feel so bad now. DS and I spent several minutes last night shredding cancelled checks from 1996. I also found paycheck stubs from when I worked at McDonald's in 1991.

*
you too? I'm scared of what else I'm going to find amongst our lovely clutter :LOL

It's a good thing he was able to giggle about it. That would be freaky having that chase you in the middle of the night


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

OMG!







:

I'm glad he laughed about it after he saw it was you though. Did he wake up your other kids??


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

:LOL Oh man, it's morning. Nathan is fine--but before he walked out of the bathroom this morning he peeked his head out of the door to make sure the hallway was clear.









I'm sure this is something he will laugh about when he is grown--I hope.:LOL

Edited to add--No he didn't wake up his siblings. Thank goodness. Mila and Hunter were on my bed with the door shut--and Tyler was on the couch in the living room.

My husband came running though---he said it sounded like a monster grabbed Nathan


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

Sorry, but I'm also LMAO.
:LOL














:


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

:LOL Poor kid!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by happymomwith4_
*
To make it worse I try to tell him to come back (voice muffled under the mask) and go chasing after him to try and show him that it's mom under the mask. YA THINK I WOULD HAVE TOOK OFF THE MASK FIRST!!








*








:







:







:







:

If it makes you feel any better, we do those things to our kids on purpose.


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Quote:

If it makes you feel any better, we do those things to our kids on purpose
Oh, I feel much better now!







:


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

i found an old halloween mask, it covers the bottom half of the face only & looks like a big tongue sticking out of a wide open mouth; i yelled for joe to come in quick... when he saw me he let out a blood curdling scream.







oops. but then he thought it was funny, he said don't put it back on though!


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

it's our duty as parents to make sure our kids have a few entertaining stories to tell their therapists.

when dd was born, ds was almost 3 and he wanted to know how the milk came out of the boob. he'd seen baby bottles with a big hole, but he didn't see a hole in the boob's nipple. i told him there were actually several holes in each one, very tiny. he didn't believe me, and so i was going to squeeze out a few drops to show him.

instead, i squirted a stream that hit him between the eyes! he screamed like he'd been burned... and then spent the rest of the day glowering at me from across the room. i felt horrible (and even worse about laughing).

any other confessions?

katje


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

:LOL :LOL It's great to know that other moms out there traumatize their children!:LOL


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Your story is to funny. Please understand we all have these momments.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Tamera,







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







: I have been chuckling about this all day.

Gossamer


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

I donated the mask to Goodwill today---sad to see it go, but ds is'nt:LOL :LOL


----------



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

Tamera, you are too funny







I showed my dh your post and he got a laugh out of it too :LOL


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi Shannon
















Gossamer--Beautiful pics of your angel


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SamuraiEarthMama_
*it's our duty as parents to make sure our kids have a few entertaining stories to tell their therapists.*















:














:


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

AnneMarie--Your signature made me laugh so hard I had my grape juice come out my nose:LOL :LOL







:


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by happymomwith4_
*AnneMarie--Your signature made me laugh so hard I had my grape juice come out my nose:LOL :LOL







:*








:


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

I like this thread.








:














:


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi Tamara







:LOL


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi TamEra!!:LOL

I can`t stop thinking about you chasing your son down the hall with that mask on... Sooo funny!

:LOL :LOL


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey, when I was about 8 my mom was chopping up some food with an enormous cleaver and whipped around really fast with it in her hand and an angry look on her face (because she was listening to the radio news) just as I walked into the kitchen!!!







We were BOTH traumatized!

But I grew up into a normal, healthy adult







ild anyway....


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh man EnviroBecca--that would have scred the willies out of me!!


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Whew! I'm just glad I'm not the only one whose traumatized tehir kids in some way or another. That could have easily been me.

Hope he's okay.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

:LOL







I'm going to pee my pants! Ann Marie -- your sig is hilarious -- I'm gonna have to tell my chiro that one!


----------



## AnnaReilly (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SamuraiEarthMama_
*dd was born, ds was almost 3 and he wanted to know how the milk came out of the boob. he'd seen baby bottles with a big hole, but he didn't see a hole in the boob's nipple. i told him there were actually several holes in each one, very tiny. he didn't believe me, and so i was going to squeeze out a few drops to show him.

instead, i squirted a stream that hit him between the eyes! he screamed like he'd been burned... and then spent the rest of the day glowering at me from across the room. i felt horrible (and even worse about laughing).*
:LOL DD (who is still nursing by the way) gets extremely offended if I squirt her. I started noticing this when she was maybe 9 months old that if she saw milk leaking or spraying she would pull back in horror. So one day I decided to squirt her. She FREAKED out! I did it a few days ago too because she kept popping on and off and playing around. I was laughing and squirted her to be funny. She got deadly serious, scowled at me and stormed off. I couldn't help but laugh!!! The kid nurses on me all the time but gets offended when she sees the milk come out!







: Strange kid, huh?

On the other hand, DD LOVES to be scared. We will play our version of hide and seek where we run and hide on the other side of a door jam or the refridgerator and jump out at her. She will jump and then SQUEAL in delight. The more we startle her, the more she loves it. 2 months ago she learned how to "scare" us. She raises her arms above her head, lunges at us and goes "Ah! Ah! Ah!" and she will keep doing that until we jump and act surprised to her satisfaction. It's so hilarious!


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Quote:

DD LOVES to be scared
Now if it had been my 7yo ds walking out of the bathroom when I had that costume on he would have thought it was cool!!!:LOL

But NO, it HAD to be my "scared of my own shadow boy."







: walking out of the bathroom:LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cinnamonamon_
*







:LOL







I'm going to pee my pants! Ann Marie -- your sig is hilarious -- I'm gonna have to tell my chiro that one!*

:LOL Better yet, do it. All but the soiling part anyway. uke :LOL


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

:LOL


----------

